# Dog friendly sofas?



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

So with kids and animals (2GSDs, 2 cats) our sofas are in dire need of replacing. I am wondering what kind of sofas other dog owners are using. I?m thinking leather might be a good choice because the fur would wipe off if needed. I don?t let the dogs on the couch, but sometimes I catch them cheating when I?m not around. And the cats pretty much do what they want. What works for you all?


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE my leather sofas. They wipe down easily. Dog hair doesn't cling to them. They don't pick up any doggy odor. 

Just need to maintain them with leather conditioner periodically.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Make SURE you get good quality leather!! Cheap leather (bonded leather) will rip easily with normal use.

Look for leather that is either full grain (the strongest) or top grain.

https://bestleather.org/types-of-leather/


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Ha, used sofas from the rich people garage sales.


----------



## cheffjapman (Jun 8, 2017)

We have microfiber and they hold up well to our kids and animals. They are Simmons brand, which is really pretty affordable. Got a love seat, couch and rocking recliner for less than $1500.


----------



## cheffjapman (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

This is a great thread. I have fitted slip covers on one couch works great but they are actually in for repair from puppy damage. To get new slip covers probably cost more then the couch. It is nice you can wash them. I do prefer the leather couches worried they would scratch but can imagine the upkeep much easier. That leather site was helpful.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

my leather love seat is getting a good worn leather look to it, (thanks to my gal dog and her muddy paws). I clean and condition it with Old English furniture polish. We also have a velvety-ish couch that is looking a little dirty from all the years. It is holding up very well but will need a slip cover eventually to cover the dirtiness. 

Sunsilver has it right. You have to get good leather. No shopping at a discount store for that. A yard sale might just be the way to go. Keep your eyes open for someone moving who doesn't want to take their furniture with them.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Yes I can imagine these good leather couches are real pricey.


----------



## MidwestFarmersDaughter (Aug 13, 2017)

Agreed! Leather sofas are FANTASTIC. We purchased ours in December 2013 and it looks as good now as it did then. We use Weiman leather cleaner/conditioner every week or two, and any scratches buff right out. When the dogs are on the sofas, we use blankets or, my favorite, dark blue thick fleecy pads we purchased from https://piggybedspreads.com/product/piggy-bedspreads/. I know it sounds stupid, but I kid you not... They are wonderful. They're actually liners for guinea pig cages, but they're big and waterproof and they wash and wear beautifully. They make great crate pads, too, and don't get bunched up like blankets do.

Photos posted below were taken just now (Great Dane) and last week. We have big dogs (Dane, 6-month-old GSD, and until a few months ago a Hungarian Kuvasz - rest in peace, sweet bear) and we *love* the way this leather has aged.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Real answer: whatever I like and only allow them up for photos 

Even realer answer, lol: I agree, leather has been great for me in the past. Preference is for a lighter colored (think camel or a tad darker) with a more worn and rustic look vs Italian or similar - allows the wear and tear to give character rather than appear flawed.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

besides, how can we say No to this?
https://photos.app.goo.gl/mJbJTavDwju2VLM23


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks everyone, great suggestions! And I love all the pictures! 

I bought our current couch set back in 2012 before the pets and babies (well, we had a 5-lb papillon, but he couldn't do much damage, lol). I think leather (with a slip-cover for when the dogs have access) sounds like a sensible option. Now to convince the husband...


----------



## r3tro23 (Dec 30, 2017)

Leather is perfect


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Well, we finally took the plunge and bought a leather sofa and loveseat. It's the most I've ever paid for two pieces of furniture (my frugal self is still in shock), but it should last and be a good investment. Unfortunately, I have to live with the old one for another month or so (then I fantasize about taking it out in the field and lighting it on fire, jk). Thanks again for all the tips, links and pictures. Now to research what kind of area rug traps the least amount of dog-fur ....


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I went with leather and paid good money for it. The color started fading in spots and guess what? The warranty doesn't cover it, isn't that a surprise? It's easy to clean, but I'm very disappointed in the quality for what I paid. I'm going to eventually get another set through a different place and I'm hoping that the quality is much better. I will never buy anything from the first store and I am actually making a complaint on BBB. I pretty much was told I couldn't sit on my own couch...pretty disappointing.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

sebrench said:


> Well, we finally took the plunge and bought a leather sofa and loveseat. It's the most I've ever paid for two pieces of furniture (my frugal self is still in shock), but it should last and be a good investment. Unfortunately, I have to live with the old one for another month or so (then I fantasize about taking it out in the field and lighting it on fire, jk). Thanks again for all the tips, links and pictures. Now to research what kind of area rug traps the least amount of dog-fur ....





llombardo said:


> I went with leather and paid good money for it. The color started fading in spots and guess what? The warranty doesn't cover it, isn't that a surprise? It's easy to clean, but I'm very disappointed in the quality for what I paid. I'm going to eventually get another set through a different place and I'm hoping that the quality is much better. I will never buy anything from the first store and I am actually making a complaint on BBB. I pretty much was told I couldn't sit on my own couch...pretty disappointing.


Which store was it? Or initials?


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

llombardo said:


> I went with leather and paid good money for it. The color started fading in spots and guess what? The warranty doesn't cover it, isn't that a surprise? It's easy to clean, but I'm very disappointed in the quality for what I paid. I'm going to eventually get another set through a different place and I'm hoping that the quality is much better. I will never buy anything from the first store and I am actually making a complaint on BBB. I pretty much was told I couldn't sit on my own couch...pretty disappointing.


Eghh, I'd be furious. I hope ours holds up. I have mixed feelings about the warranty we paid extra for...it covers accidents, stains, punctures (supposedly), but not pet damage. I'm slightly worried about their toe nails scratching the leather.


----------



## Armistice (Oct 12, 2017)

sebrench said:


> Eghh, I'd be furious. I hope ours holds up. I have mixed feelings about the warranty we paid extra for...it covers accidents, stains, punctures (supposedly), but not pet damage. I'm slightly worried about their toe nails scratching the leather.


My in-laws LOOOOVE to blame my wife's cats for the "damage" to their leather couch, but it's obviously just from normal wear and tear. Yah, a few scratches here, but the bigger areas are just from years of sitting down


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

sebrench said:


> Eghh, I'd be furious. I hope ours holds up. I have mixed feelings about the warranty we paid extra for...it covers accidents, stains, punctures (supposedly), but not pet damage. I'm slightly worried about their toe nails scratching the leather.


I'll tell you this, if they know you have dogs, everything becomes pet damage--not even kidding. The color came off the most where my arm would be and that was because of the dog? Tell me how a dog makes the color come off? On the arm of the couch?

One thing I don't have is scratches, so you should be ok there.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I definitely prefer leather. We just replaced our 22 year old loveseats recently. One of them is still in good enough shape that we gave it away, the other one had some wear on one of the arms. There are minor scratches, which were mostly due to the cats. And the wear I think was more due to my husband laying on it while he watched TV since it was where his head was. 

We bought those at Macy's, and the new ones as well. They offered a 5 warranty which did include pet damage - in fact when I was ordering them they asked if we had pets and suggested we get the warranty when I said we had dogs We decided not to buy it since we'd had good luck with the quality and durability of the previous ones we bought from them.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Another vote for leather. The cats have been way harder on the leather than the dog ever has (they launch from the couch and their back claws dig). We just have to vacuum or wipe up after the dog. She has completely taken over my big leather chair, and it's pretty easy to maintain. I think the leather furniture is ten years old now? It looks a bit worn but it's holding up really well.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> We bought those at Macy's, and the new ones as well. They offered a 5 warranty which did include pet damage - in fact when I was ordering them they asked if we had pets and suggested we get the warranty when I said we had dogs We decided not to buy it since we'd had good luck with the quality and durability of the previous ones we bought from them.


That sounds like a good warranty. I might not have gotten the warranty if I had better luck with our previous sofas, not leather. At least ours covers things the kids might do. Maybe I should have checked to see where all of you have gotten your sofas before I bought one. Oh well, too late now!

I'm a little worried about the cat scratches too. Sadly my favorite cat, and also the one most likely to scratch, disappeared about a month or two ago. He was supposed to be an indoor cat, but darted out when the dogs went outside, and didn't come back. He acted like a dog, very friendly, so I am hoping one of the neighbors just adopted him. I've never noticed Cat#2 scratching anything, so...here's hoping.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Oh no, sorry about your kitty!  Ours never actually scratched the couch, it was more the jumping on and launching off, like WT mentions above. 

Here's Macy's warranty: https://www.macys.com/cms/ce/splash/furniture-protection-plan/index

_*Coverage Highlights*
All accidental stains
All accidental pet stains
Multiple damanges
No reporting time frame
Structural/frame damages
Residential rentals
Pet damage; teeth, claws, beaks
Burns and candle wax
Breakage of glass or stone
Fingernail polish/remover
Seam separation
Chips, gouges and cracks to wood
Electrical component failure
Fast and reliable in-home service
Bonus furniture care kit_

At less than $400 for what we purchased it's fairly reasonable. But we were fairly confident that our loveseats would last longer than 5 years before needing repair/replacement, like our previous ones.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

That is pretty good. We didn't get a warranty with our loveseat since it was a single store, not a chain, and we would be moving eventually. So it is getting a well worn look.


----------



## Margareta21 (Dec 28, 2020)

I can't agree more, the leather sofa is perfect for pets. My kids (Maks and Miracle) love to play and sleep on the couch, she is very comfortable, even I take a nap on her. When I go to work I leave them on the couch, when I return I find them all on it. Two years ago I had to buy a new sofa, my best friend recommended me to take it from here Black Sectionals - Living Room Furniture | NY Furniture Outlets. I was satisfied with both the quality and the model, and for my dogs it became the second playground, the first was my arms.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

3 year old thread.
I'm in the minority here but no dogs on the couch, no problems


----------

